# Kauf eines Neuen PCs - Eure Hilfe



## Wambo (26. November 2008)

Hallo ich möchte mir einen neuen pc kaufen,da bei meinem alten das Motherboard kaputt gegangen ist. Ich habe mir schon einige rausgesucht darunter war der:
http://www.cyberport.de/item/7733/5...d-q6600-4gb750gb-dvdplusminusrw-gf9500gt.html
Nun Hab ich ein paar Fragen an euch.
Der PC soll hauptsächlich als Gaming PC genutzt werden und möglichst zukunftssicher sein:

Was sagt ihr zur Grafikkarte und zur CPU?
Wie siehts aus mit alten Spielen wir zb WC3, kommen die mit quadcore klar oder nutzen die nur einen Kern der in dem Falle nur 2.4 GHz wär?
Wie viel Ghz sind 2.4 Ghz Quadcore?
Was sagt ihr zum Angebot allgemein?

Ich bin für jede Antwort dankbar. Nur bitte spart euch unqualifizierte KOmmentare.


----------

